

Matt Cutts Meme Monday - kefs
http://www.searchenginejournal.com/matt-cutts-meme-monday-mattcutts/47728/

======
degenerate
An article on an SEO journal site containing images about low content not
'cutting' it... which abruptly ends in a picture slideshow. Is there such a
thing as recursive irony? :)

Some of the pics made me laugh, but this doesn't really belong here imo.

